# Groundbreaking Coffin



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey everyone so I just built another full sized coffin the other day and iv decided to make a groundbreaking one next. My question is, how do you make the slant effect. The only good how to I could find using wood was on hauntbros and I dont understand their design diagram. If anyone can explain or link a good how to using wood id appriciate it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check out DaveintheGrave's great tutorial:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/78007-slim-line-groundbreaker-coffin.html

or was this what you were looking for:

http://www.shallowvalley.com/buriedalive.html


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

(Apologies for the drawings below...I'm drawing on a monitor that has a distorted screen. My other monitor died on me. Oh, the irony.)

Think of a coffin being full sized with someone pushing on one side. There will be an angle of tilt that is measureable at ground level. That same angle appears when measured anywhere in the middle of the coffin. I'm not recommending 20 degrees, I'm just using that as an example.



















If you build a front or back face for the coffin, and cut that angle from it. You can use that piece to stencil, trace or duplicate the opposing side. (If you use individual boards as shown in one of the earlier links, then be sure you have supports going across the pieces to hold them together as a solid. I would recommend plywood as exhibited on hauntbrothers.)










Once you have those two sides, the rest of the pieces are going to be rectangles. You already have the length measurements because of the front and back. Determine how deep your coffin will be for the other measurement. Stand the first pieces (front and back) on the ground and you can get a visual.

If you want the coffin to lean in more then one direction, I'd suggest doing the math.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Note - the side panels should have slight angles on the edges where the pieces meet. But those angles are going to be hard to get precise unless you have the proper tools.










If you want the specific angles, we can figure them out. But I wouldn't bother. For a toe pincher...I simply estimate it visually and use a power sander to smooth it out.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Supports on indivdual boards would be something like this. (Presuming you don't want to use plywood.)










The placement of the nails or screws isn't critical. But the objective is to keep the wood stable and prevent shifting. Therefore, if you are comfortable in the placement and look of your pieces, I'd suggest wood glue underneath the supports. Most people forgo using separate boards and simply use plywood. It's much easier, and lighter. But..it's a matter of personal preference and taste.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry, havent loged on till now. Darklore, first thank u for the drawings and time taken to help, I see what your saying but I am still confused at how to make it look slanted, is it a longer side on the top? I assume the coffin is level at the ground so it stands up and the slant would be at the top to give the effect. Am I right?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I suspect the angle should be at the bottom and just build the top the way you would for any coffin. Imagine a completed coffin like in DL's drawings. Hold a sheet of paper (or any flat surface) to the side, let the paper represent the ground and shift the paper to get the desired angle. That should give you a good idea of how to make the cut across the bottom of the coffin. I'm not sure if this helps or just confuses you more, but maybe DL will be on later and explain it better.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This is the cardboard cuttout that I did. What I did was cutt it normal and then go from one corner of the piece and put a bit of slant to it. Like DL was saying. it comes out like this when you are done.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

If I cut the angle at the bottom, will it still be able to stand up or will I have to somehow prop it up with something.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

As long as you dont go hog wild on the angle you should be good.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

I didn't put a lot of angle on my cut. First I made it flat then I made the cut for the angle. Next I propped it up with rebar just in case it wants to fall.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks great, Sparky! Looking at your pics reminds me why I desperately need some lights!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

So if I cut at the bottom, do I make the same cut to the lid or do I keep the lid straight because that adds to the effect? I plan on finally starting it this week so I have to get all the plans together. Thank you all for the help.


----------

